# Why are you gay



## perkele (Feb 22, 2016)

I've always wondered why people are gay. If you're gay, please let me know in this thread why you are. Thanks.


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 22, 2016)

You first why are you a dumbass genetics or a lack of a proper education :V JK love you fegget


----------



## Namba (Feb 22, 2016)

I've always wondered why people are straight. If you're straight, please let me know why you are. :V


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm gay because furries.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm not actually gay but since I'm a fur fag that somehow makes me gay by default. I have come to accept this.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

perkele said:


> I've always wondered why people are gay. If you're gay, please let me know in this thread why you are. Thanks.


From what I understand, sexuality isn't a choice. There is proof linking it to genetics. So no one really knows why they're gay or straight, they just know what they find attractive. I'm bi personally. Just recently discovered that...


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 22, 2016)

The greatest attraction to being gay is that it's what the cool kids are doing.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 22, 2016)

If gay is in the genetics, how is it that before I came across the fandom I was straight?


----------



## perkele (Feb 22, 2016)

Namba said:


> I've always wondered why people are straight. If you're straight, please let me know why you are. :V



You don't have to be so sarcastic, it's just a friend question. Why do gay people have to be so uppity. I just want to learn. Not to be insulted. Thanks.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> If gay is in the genetics, how is it that before I came across the fandom I was straight?


How old were you when you first came across the fandom? People don't usually discover their true sexuality until late in puberty and is usually when you're exposed to certain things that you find appealing.

Ps. I'm not claiming to be any sort of expert.


----------



## Pignog (Feb 22, 2016)

i wish i was gay. i want to experience being gay. plz help cure me of the hetero disease


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> How old were you when you first came across the fandom? People don't usually discover their true sexuality until late in puberty and is usually when you're exposed to certain things that you find appealing.
> 
> Ps. I'm no claiming to be any sort of expert.


I came across the fandom in July 2014. In February 2015 I decided I was bi, and in November 2015 I was full homo. I am 18 years old.


----------



## perkele (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> How old were you when you first came across the fandom? People don't usually discover their true sexuality until late in puberty and is usually when you're exposed to certain things that you find appealing.
> 
> Ps. I'm not claiming to be any sort of expert.



I was 12, a lot of furries wanted to help me discover my sexuality, and it was very uncomfortable for me. I feel like I was robbed of a normal sex life.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 22, 2016)

perkele said:


> I was 12, a lot of furries wanted to help me discover my sexuality, and it was very uncomfortable for me. I feel like I was robbed of a normal sex life.


Since when did furries have a sex life?


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I came across the fandom in July 2014. In February 2015 I decided I was bi, and in November 2015 I was full homo. I am 18 years old.


That would go along with what I said about late puberty. Once again, I'm not an expert though. I discovered I was bi last year, and it didn't feel like a choice at all.



perkele said:


> I was 12, a lot of furries wanted to help me discover my sexuality, and it was very uncomfortable for me. I feel like I was robbed of a normal sex life.


Yeah, it is definitely a strange thing. I guess it doesn't matter as long as you find someone in the end though? I won't claim to know how you feel.


----------



## Pignog (Feb 22, 2016)

still waiting on that hetero cure boys ;__;


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

Pignog said:


> still waiting on that hetero cure boys ;__;


Genetic augmentation? XD


----------



## Pignog (Feb 22, 2016)

serious responses only plz


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

Pignog said:


> serious responses only plz


To my knowledge, sexuality isn't a choice, as I've said. So there really isn't a "cure" to heterosexuality. It just means that your gene's didn't get screwed up somewhere along the lines.

Ps. Sorry for the first response. I thought you were joking.


----------



## perkele (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> To my knowledge, sexuality isn't a choice, as I've said. So there really isn't a "cure" to heterosexuality. It just means that your gene's didn't get screwed up somewhere along the lines.
> 
> Ps. Sorry for the first response. I thought you were joking.



I think it should be up to the individual to make up their choice of sexuality. I know some people like to leave it up to genetics but I'm not comfortable feeling we're made up just of chemicals.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

perkele said:


> I think it should be up to the individual to make up their choice of sexuality. I know some people like to leave it up to genetics but I'm not comfortable feeling we're made up just of chemicals.


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I don't believe we're all just chemicals either.


----------



## Pignog (Feb 22, 2016)

i believe we're all chemicals. sources: me, i have an literal BS in chemistry.


----------



## Chase (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> It just means that your gene's didn't get screwed up somewhere along the lines.


I don't necessarily see it as being screwed up. If you look at the big picture, it seems it may be entirely necessary to have some individuals to not procreate, such as to assist in preventing overpopulation (my personal speculation).


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

Chase said:


> I don't necessarily see it as being screwed up. If you look at the big picture, it seems it may be entirely necessary to have some individuals to not procreate, such as to assist in preventing overpopulation (my personal speculation).


That is a very interesting point. It would make sense. PM me if you wanted to talk about this further, so we don't derail the thread.



Pignog said:


> i believe we're all chemicals. sources: me, i have an literal BS in chemistry.


I'm assuming that is a degree of some form? Unless it was an abbreviation of bullshit. XD


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 22, 2016)

Why? Because I invited some boy I met on FAF to Fur The 'More 2015 to be my roommate...... and then things uh... happened.
And now we're going to be together forever.


----------



## DLZ (Feb 22, 2016)

because Hitler, Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi, Saddam Hussein and Mussolini made being gay popular.


----------



## #00BUCK (Feb 22, 2016)

Cuz homo


----------



## Rock E. Horror (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm gay because girls have cooties.


----------



## trashycoon (Feb 22, 2016)

I was strongly attracted to girls and women from as far back as I can remember. 

Had girlfriends all my life. Good relationships that lasted for a while but then fizzled out due to lack of long term compatibility. 

When I entered the fandom, I dated a gay furry I met. It was kinda fun but I decided I still wasn't gay. 

Then suddenly a couple years ago I got a boyfriend who matches me completely. He is transgender, but not planning to have surgery or anything. He passes for a dude when we go out but in the bedroom it's like being with a girl. 

I would never have believed such a thing years ago if you told me. But I'm super happy, more than ever before.

You never truly know. Stay open minded. Trysexual!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2016)

Reptilians and Donald trump.


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 23, 2016)

Woman vagagas too scary, that's why.


----------



## Somnium (Feb 23, 2016)

Why? Girls don't like me. Yes it's that simple. And I get too horny, too fast around them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Why? Girls don't like me. Yes it's that simple. And I get too horny, too fast around them.


that would make you bi. not gay.


----------



## Somnium (Feb 23, 2016)

Isn't bi gay and straight at the same time?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Isn't bi gay and straight at the same time?


no. it's bi.
gay means guys exclusively.
straight means gals exclusively. (if you're a guy)

you cannot be bi and gay at the same time. and you cannot be bi and straight at the same time.


----------



## shadow21812 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm asexual, what does that make me? Neither gay or straight? Both? D:


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

shadow21812 said:


> I'm asexual, what does that make me? Neither gay or straight? Both? D:



who would you like to be your partner? not really as much as who you'd bone. just who you'd be attracted to. 

me? I'd be attracted to REALDOLLS©. therefore.. I am REALDOLL©sexual.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2016)

Vitaly said:


> Woman vagagas too scary, that's why.


This is the correct answer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2016)

It is actually quite perplexing why male homosexuality is observed to be fairly widespread in the animal kingdom. There are numerous explanations, including the 'sneaky male' hypothesis, which only really works in harem models of reproduction and which I don't find compelling. 

I think the best explanation is that the complex of genetic factors which determine sexual attraction are pleiotropically tied to other functions, so overall those genes have a fitness advantage even if they do occasionally combine to produce an individual who is predisposed to be gay.

This idea would be compatible with the observation of the 'brother effect' whereby a man with more older brothers is more likely to be gay- presumably because of changes in the uterine environment caused by previous pregnancies. 
Genes can be inactive unless they are 'triggered', so it's possible that a mosaic of genes which could produce a homosexual male is increasingly likely to be triggered by specific uterine conditions.


----------



## sarnarus (Feb 23, 2016)

I was recruited a few years ago


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> It is actually quite perplexing why male homosexuality is observed to be fairly widespread in the animal kingdom. There are numerous explanations, including the 'sneaky male' hypothesis, which only really works in harem models of reproduction and which I don't find compelling.
> 
> I think the best explanation is that the complex of genetic factors which determine sexual attraction are pleiotropically tied to other functions, so overall those genes have a fitness advantage even if they do occasionally combine to produce an individual who is predisposed to be gay.
> 
> ...


So maybe everyone has the gay genes, and we just need to activate them with gay porn?


----------



## sarnarus (Feb 23, 2016)

AS IF i realized i was gay by getting a chub watching guys do butt stuff, now thats just silly lazer


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> So maybe everyone has the gay genes, and we just need to activate them with gay porn?



Lol no.

I think an apt comparison might be sickle cell anaemia. If you inherit two copies of the sickle cell gene then you get the disease, very bad. if you inherit only 1 copy then you get boosted immunity to malaria, very good. 
Hence in regions of the world where malaria is endemic, the sickle cell gene has a lot of success, eventhough as much as 10% of the population may die from sickle cell anaemia, the gene survives as long as malaria is a bigger threat. 

I doubt there is a single gay gene, but maybe the situation is sort of similar, and there is a cluster of loosely associated genes which determine libido.


----------



## shadow21812 (Feb 23, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> who would you like to be your partner? not really as much as who you'd bone. just who you'd be attracted to.
> 
> me? I'd be attracted to REALDOLLS©. therefore.. I am REALDOLL©sexual.



I would date anyone so I guess I'm gay


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

shadow21812 said:


> I would date anyone so I guess I'm gay


No, that would make you bi.


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Feb 23, 2016)

The chemtrails and fluoride did this to me. :^(

Save me, Trump.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 23, 2016)

Because straight people are laaaame.

No one wants to be a normie.


----------



## DLZ (Feb 23, 2016)

Build the wall.


ZaraphayxRedux said:


> The chemtrails and fluoride did this to me. :^(
> 
> Save me, Trump.


----------



## Wither (Feb 23, 2016)

Because I like dicks?


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

Kazolas said:


> Why? Because I invited some boy I met on FAF to Fur The 'More 2015 to be my roommate...... and then things uh... happened..





sarnarus said:


> i realized i was gay by getting a chub watching guys do butt stuff





Wither said:


> Because I like dicks?



You don't have to be explicit, it was just a friendly question. Please don't be so sexual in my thread.



shadow21812 said:


> I'm asexual, what does that make me? Neither gay or straight? Both? D:



Please can we stay on-topic? This is not an asexuality thread, though please feel free to make a thread about asexuality to have a lively and wonderful discussion about that!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> You don't have to be explicit, it was just a friendly question. Please don't be so sexual in my thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Please can we stay on-topic? This is not an asexuality thread, though please feel free to make a thread about asexuality to have a lively and wonderful discussion about that!


Damn prude.


----------



## trashycoon (Feb 23, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Damn prude.



He's gotta be joking, right? Explicit? Lol. Not even close. I thought this was the Fandom?


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Damn prude.





trashycoon said:


> He's gotta be joking, right? Explicit? Lol. Not even close. I thought this was the Fandom?



Please be kind. I have the right to say what does and does not happen in my own threads. If you don't like it, there are pleanty of other threads for you to post in. Thank you.


----------



## trashycoon (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> Please be kind. I have the right to say what does and does not happen in my own threads. If you don't like it, there are pleanty of other threads for you to post in. Thank you.



No problem. Hey, just a word to the wise...if you make people feel comfortable to express themselves and just ignore what you don't like, you're more likely to get honest answers and better info...rather than police the thread. 

My final thoughts on the matter...I kept an open mind and waited for the right person to finally come along. And NOT living the regular boring straight life was essential. Male/female...who cares anyway. Gender lines are blurring all over the place, it's all over the news all the time. 

Good luck.


----------



## Wither (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> Please be kind. I have the right to say what does and does not happen in my own threads. If you don't like it, there are pleanty of other threads for you to post in. Thank you.


Please don't be that kind of person. Jokes like that don't land when people do not know you. It only confuses your image. 

In the case you're serious, well... 'Meh' sums up my opinion.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm gay cause grills don't like me


----------



## YaoiMeowmaster (Feb 23, 2016)

"Why" kind of makes the implication that being gay is a decision people have to make when it really is not. People who claim to make one choice and then the other are either in denial of what they are really attracted to, are bi or poly sexual, or even both.
Being non straight is a combination of how someone was raised and their genetic disposition when they were born. So there can be lifestyle influences that can make the discovery happen quicker, but if someone is predisposed to be straight and only straight, theres not much that can change that.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2016)

YaoiMeowmaster said:


> "Why" kind of makes the implication that being gay is a decision people have to make when it really is not.......
> Being non straight is a combination of how someone was raised and their genetic disposition when they were born. So there can be lifestyle influences that can make the discovery happen quicker, but if someone is predisposed to be straight and only straight, theres not much that can change that.


Explain
Your post here sounds like you're implying that homosexuality isn't 100% natural course


----------



## YaoiMeowmaster (Feb 23, 2016)

Volkodav said:


> Explain
> Your post here sounds like you're implying that homosexuality isn't 100% natural course



I don't think it is but neither is heterosexuality. Our personalities are shaped by a combination of both nature and nurture. It's the reason why children raised in similar environments can turn out completely different. Or how children who used to be extremely exuberant become shy and anxious when taught about the dangers of strangers. 

If someone isn't exposed to the possibility of being gay, they may have no real suspicion of them being anything other than straight if straight is the social construct. I'm speaking for myself as a pansexual. I didn't know I was "allowed" to like girls until I learned about gay culture in middle school.


----------



## george99g (Feb 23, 2016)

YaoiMeowmaster said:


> If someone isn't exposed to the possibility of being gay, they may have no real suspicion of them being anything other than straight if straight is the social construct. I'm speaking for myself as a pansexual. I didn't know I was "allowed" to like girls until I learned about gay culture in middle school.


So, what you're saying is that people who never get told about gay culture will never become gay themselves?
It seems like this would have been the end of gay culture when it used to illegal, but it still managed to survive through that.
Maybe there's something else at work that's causing this?


----------



## Wither (Feb 23, 2016)

george99g said:


> It seems like this would have been the end of gay culture when it used to illegal, but it still managed to survive through that.
> Maybe there's something else at work that's causing this?


Genetics and how you're raised work hand in hand.
Once upon a time, I had no interest in men at all. It wasn't until one guy stole my heart that I realized I can enjoy any body type. I had the capability of being gay, but it wasn't until that point that i became gay.
You could argue having the capability of being gay makes you gay, but i don't believe that's the point here.

By the way, yes, I realize I can be seen as not gay but 'bi' or 'pansexual'. That's great, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Pignog (Feb 23, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> It is actually quite perplexing why male homosexuality is observed to be fairly widespread in the animal kingdom. There are numerous explanations, including the 'sneaky male' hypothesis, which only really works in harem models of reproduction and which I don't find compelling.
> 
> I think the best explanation is that the complex of genetic factors which determine sexual attraction are pleiotropically tied to other functions, so overall those genes have a fitness advantage even if they do occasionally combine to produce an individual who is predisposed to be gay.
> 
> ...


my genes are triggering me right now.


----------



## Pignog (Feb 23, 2016)

Rock E. Horror said:


> I'm gay because girls have cooties.


This is true.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> Please be kind. I have the right to say what does and does not happen in my own threads. If you don't like it, there are pleanty of other threads for you to post in. Thank you.



I dont think so. only mods can moderate threads, and talking about dicks and vaginas are not explicit. now... roleplaying sex scenes is explicit. Talking about body parts arent. That's grade-school level.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

YaoiMeowmaster said:


> If someone isn't exposed to the possibility of being gay, they may have no real suspicion of them being anything other than straight if straight is the social construct. I'm speaking for myself as a pansexual. I didn't know I was "allowed" to like girls until I learned about gay culture in middle school.



I didnt know what trans was until college, but I called myself "gay" in jr high/highschool because "lesbian" would connotate that I was a girl.
You're arguing language. Not nature. We're only gay when we're told we're gay. without being told, we just like guys.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Feb 23, 2016)

What's wrong with bein' happy?

Oh.. THAT gay. Iunno.


----------



## Wither (Feb 23, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> We're only gay when we're told we're gay. without being told, we just like guys.


That's a pretty fair statement. I like this statement. I mean, I'm not sure i see the real point here, but I've never been good at discussing homosexuality. I like dicks. I like people with dicks. That's fact. I feel like the question of why someone is gay is ridiculous. I like Jimmy Urine's stance on sexuality and labels. 
"I have a dick and it gets hard then that's good. I walk down the street and if I see a girl and my dick gets hard that's good and if I see a boy that's good too and same with seeing a chicken. If my dick gets hard and I want to fuck it then that's good. People like to attach labels to themselves, straight, gay, S&M, it's just so simple. It doesn't matter what you do whether its horrible or mainstream or boring, you know what turns you on. So why the big brouhaha?"

It really shouldn't matter who or what you like (as long as you're responsible). 
I know this thread wasn't made accusing gays, but it honestly confuses me that people would care why someone is capable of being gay.


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 23, 2016)

Only the kool kidz are gay, you faggot.


----------



## Pignog (Feb 23, 2016)

please be kind to perkele furrends.


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

Birchnutter said:


> Only the kool kidz are gay, you faggot.



When you words like this, do you realize it's internalized homophobia?


----------



## Wither (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> When you words like this, do you realize it's internalized homophobia?


No. I'm a faggot. I enjoy being called a faggot. All of my friends call each other faggots. It's now used as a term of endearment for anyone remotely close to me. My mother calls me a faggot when she hugs me. 
If you let words hurt you then it's you're own damn fault. We're not 12. We don't need to use "bad words" to be hateful because we're not actually clever enough to come up with a meaningful critique of someone's life. We don't need to be hateful at all, really.


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

Wither said:


> No. I'm a faggot. I enjoy being called a faggot. All of my friends call each other faggots. It's now used as a term of endearment for anyone remotely close to me. My mother calls me a faggot when she hugs me.
> If you let words hurt you then it's you're own damn fault. We're not 12. We don't need to use "bad words" to be hateful because we're not actually clever enough to come up with a meaningful critique of someone's life. We don't need to be hateful at all, really.



Well I guess my feelings just make me a big dumb idiot, then.


----------



## Wither (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> Well I guess my feelings just make me a big dumb idiot, then.


If you choose to feel that way, yes. You can choose not too, however.

As an aside, if you're going to choose to be a shit poster, or be on a forum in general, you're going to need to acquire thicker skin.


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

Wither said:


> If you choose to feel that way, yes. You can choose not too, however.
> 
> As an aside, if you're going to choose to be a shit poster, or be on a forum in general, you're going to need to acquire thicker skin.



Well maybe you should just try to be nicer. Just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## Wither (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> Well maybe you should just try to be nicer. Just a friendly suggestion.


You earn respect, mate. Let's not make this into a person squabble, though. I apologize if your feelings were hurt or something. I'll admit to not being delicate with fragile people. 

My suggestions, however, still stand.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 23, 2016)

Pignog said:


> please be kind to perkele furrends.


What is this kindness you speak of, figgit? :V


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 23, 2016)

Why can't we all get along what would jezzus do if he where a furfag


----------



## Pignog (Feb 23, 2016)

Wither said:


> If you choose to feel that way, yes. You can choose not too, however.
> 
> As an aside, if you're going to choose to be a shit poster, or be on a forum in general, you're going to need to acquire thicker skin.



"Be kind, for everyone is fighting a hard battle." -- George W. Bush


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> When you words like this, do you realize it's internalized homophobia?


I'm bisexual, so uh, yeah. Being called a faggot and calling people faggots is fun. Ty.


----------



## Wither (Feb 23, 2016)

Pignog said:


> "Be kind, for everyone is fighting a hard battle." -- George W. Bush


Saying things that people may not want to hear may help in the long run. Post counts and likes don't make you look any better than anyone else, that is what you'll* come to learn. It's much better to be a respected person who makes genuine and enjoyable/thoughtful/interesting posts. Then again, if you'd rather be seen as a number rather than a person, that's your prerogative.

*not you specifically. A general 'you'.


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

Wither said:


> You earn respect, mate. Let's not make this into a person squabble, though. I apologize if your feelings were hurt or something. I'll admit to not being delicate with fragile people.
> 
> My suggestions, however, still stand.



That has to be the shittiest non-apology I've ever heard. Way to pack as many insults as you can into your supposed statement of sincerity.


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 23, 2016)

Nobody is insulting you though? People nowadays use faggot as a joking term these days. I can see how back in say 2010 it would have been a touchy word but very rarely do people use faggot in a serious way anymore, and the people who do can never be taken seriously imo.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 23, 2016)

Pignog said:


> "Be kind, for everyone is fighting a hard battle." -- George W. Bush



Bushisms. Classic. Quoting one of these great sayings is a true demonstration of your IQ. Or lack thereof.

Faggot.


----------



## Wither (Feb 23, 2016)

perkele said:


> That has to be the shittiest non-apology I've ever heard. Way to pack as many insults as you can into your supposed statement of sincerity.


It wasn't really an apology. I had nothing to apologize for. I am giving you what I believe is legitimate advice. You can do whatever you please with it.

It is not my want to make this thread about your issue with me or my issue with you. You can have the last words if you please, but in the interest of the thread, I shall discontinue my involvement.


Jabberwocky said:


> Bushisms. Classic. Quoting one of these great sayings is a true demonstration of your IQ. Or lack thereof.
> 
> Faggot.


Openly insulting them gets us no where. 

Faggot.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

Wither said:


> It wasn't really an apology. I had nothing to apologize for. I am giving you what I believe is legitimate advice. You can do whatever you please with it.
> 
> It is not my want to make this thread about your issue with me or my issue with you. You can have the last words if you please, but in the interest of the thread, I shall discontinue my involvement.
> 
> ...



fag-goat


----------



## Wither (Feb 23, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> fag-goat


Goats are the gayest. There's no need to even mention their involvement in faggotry. It's already implied.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

Wither said:


> Goats are the gayest. There's no need to even mention their involvement in faggotry. It's already implied.


Goats are also satan. 
Satan wants people to be gay.
therefore.. obviously goats are the gayest.

though... them welsh with them sheep tho.


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> though... them welsh with them sheep tho.


Those sheep are good practice, apparently. Dated a welsh. Was pretty nice.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 24, 2016)

I am gay, you are gay, we're all gay and we're all gay together!
I am the Eggman, you are the Eggman, I am the Walrus!


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm Bi but only because I still like fat chicks but fat guys are hot too.


----------



## Xevvy (Feb 26, 2016)

perkele said:


> I've always wondered why people are gay. If you're gay, please let me know in this thread why you are. Thanks.


I'm gay because that's just how I turned out. It wasn't a choice I made, nor the option I would have chosen if I was given the choice. There was a few years there where I'd have done just about anything to have been straight instead. But this is the way it is, there's no point crying over spilt milk - I've been dealt my hand in life and I've got to work with it the best I can. I won't deny though - being gay has it's perks!


----------



## sarnarus (Feb 26, 2016)

Xevvy said:


> being gay has it's perks!



It does?


----------



## Xevvy (Feb 26, 2016)

sarnarus said:


> It does?


Guys are more inclined to say what they mean, rather than the whole "What's wrong?" "NOTHING" routine. There also tends to be a bigger overlap in hobbies. My ex and I played a shit ton of video games. He was good at them too!


----------



## sarnarus (Feb 26, 2016)

ahh yeah i can see that, although i may be guilty of the "NOTHING" routine as you call it xD


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Because people are attractive And love is awesome


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 26, 2016)

But


perkele said:


> I think it should be up to the individual to make up their choice of sexuality. I know some people like to leave it up to genetics but I'm not comfortable feeling we're made up just of chemicals.


Thats a bit silly to hear because like it or not you are made up of chemicals. We live with a constant stream of our stimuli, drives, and mental patterns dictating our lives. You can alter or adjust them if youre having a negative, dissatissfied life. But not liking the fact that we are creatures of chemicals is like not liking breathing oxygen. It just is. Its how we are.


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2016)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> But
> 
> Thats a bit silly to hear because like it or not you are made up of chemicals. We live with a constant stream of our stimuli, drives, and mental patterns dictating our lives. You can alter or adjust them if youre having a negative, dissatissfied life. But not liking the fact that we are creatures of chemicals is like not liking breathing oxygen. It just is. Its how we are.


Idealism is far more attractive than science. I agree with the guy. I'd like to believe we have choice. We don't, though. That's off putting. Life goes on, however.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> Idealism is far more attractive than science. I agree with the guy. I'd like to believe we have choice. We don't, though. That's off putting. Life goes on, however.



There's no saying we dont have some kind of choice. You make do with what you have. Its why those who are gay accept it despite the setbacks that may follow. Or why those who are trans dont align themselves to their gender. Or those born with some defect at birth. or growth (nearsightedness) seek correction. We have limitations by our biological standards but that doesnt make it the end.


----------



## malibu (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm not gay gay, I just like male furries with big fluffy muscles. Human men are a huge turn off for me, yuck.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2016)

malibu said:


> I'm not gay gay, I just like make furries with big fluffy muscles. Human men are a huge turn off for me, yuck.



That's a little surprising. *dreams of making sweet loves with Malibu crushed*


----------



## malibu (Feb 26, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> That's a little surprising. *dreams of making sweet loves with Malibu crushed*


It's weird, right? I wonder how many people are the same. Liking anthros of the same gender but not liking humans of the same gender, or even the reverse, liking the different gender only on furries.


----------



## Revates (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm gay.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 26, 2016)

perkele said:


> You don't have to be so sarcastic, it's just a friend question. Why do gay people have to be so uppity. I just want to learn. Not to be insulted. Thanks.



You don't have to be so sarcastic, it's just a friend question. Why do straight people have to be so uppity. I just want to learn. Not to be insulted. Thanks.



perkele said:


> I was 12, a lot of furries wanted to help me discover my sexuality, and it was very uncomfortable for me. I feel like I was robbed of a normal sex life.



It seems to me your issue then is simply the fact that you were pushed / persuaded into sexual situations / thoughts that you didn't want in general, the fact that they were gay / straight wasn't the issue. Sorry you had to go through that and it made you feel uncomfortable with yourself, but to answer your original question, people just are how they are and the difference is that most of the people you ask this won't know how to answer because they're comfortable with themselves and you're not. It's not about orientation, its about personal comfort level.


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Feb 29, 2016)

Revates said:


> I'm gay.



Same.


----------



## Revates (Mar 1, 2016)

ZaraphayxRedux said:


> Same.


Cool, we should do gay stuff.


----------



## sarnarus (Mar 1, 2016)

Revates said:


> Cool, we should do gay stuff.


----------



## Easter (Mar 27, 2016)

Any hole's a goal.


----------



## Simo (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm gay just 'cause I am. And I don't even care if it's a choice, or a 'born this way' thing; it should not matter, either way.

Personally, I think it's a mix of genetics and environment, but that's just me.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 27, 2016)

I love the feeling of foreign objects in my booty. Was I born this way? Probably no


----------



## Simo (Mar 27, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I love the feeling of foreign objects in my booty. Was I born this way? Probably no



Well, I can't ague with that!


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 27, 2016)

"Cuz baby I was born this way" - that

I don't really 100% know the reason as to why I'm gay, but it is theorised to be the exposure to the wrong amount of hormones when you're a developing baby (everyone starts off as a female in the womb, but they may become a boy due to certain hormones that signal development of male features being introduced in the developing fetus and sometimes they get mixed up and they may be a boy, but have certain instincts as the opposite gender - such as liking males, or even in extreme cases feeling like they ARE the opposite gender and thus they may decide to get gender transition surgery later in life)

If I was given the option to be straight I'd deny it, I like the way I am for some reason and I fully accept myself now (unlike many years ago when I have to say I was homophobic and I remember searching on Google "how do I stop becoming gay", dark times :v - soon realised through breaking an innocent girl's heart that I was not into girls and that made me realise who I was and it was time to start getting used to it).


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 27, 2016)

Having sexual inclinations toward either gender isn't a matter of choice, nor does one wake up one morning and suddenly have feelings for men or women, they just do. I mean, looking back, I can say without a doubt, I've always been attracted to men and women. Hell, my first real crush was on Arnold Schwarzenegger (This is something I've never told ANYONE. EVER.) and a decade later, I thought Agelina Jolie was hot.
Unfortunately, up until about six or seven years ago, the social climate hasn't exactly been friendly toward guys that like other guys.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 27, 2016)

Idk, man, everyone is hot in there own way. Mostly personalities..... But dicks are really awesome


----------



## Distorted (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't know, man. It just happened. I mean I thought I liked girls, but in hindsight I never had sexual thoughts about them. But when I saw a guy I really "admired" I would get all clammy and nervous. It wasn't until I heard a rumor that I was gay in high school that I actually questioned it. I had always been taught that it was like the most terrible thing to be gay. Next to murderers and the like. Because of that I didn't think about it until then. But hormones are freakin strong man. Guys just do things to me that women don't. 

I used to feel bad about it, but it's all good now. I think it gives me a more diverse look on life. It's definitely made me more accepting, so it's not all bad. Plus I can win most girls over just by opening my mouth, lol.


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm bi because I looked at my own ass and said:

"Damn! I'd fuck that!"

But in actuality reality, I had a panic attack and after it, I realized I was bi.
Ps. When I told my mom, she gave no fucks and was all like "Yo, we were getting pizza like wtf? Good for you alright."


----------



## Suki262 (Mar 27, 2016)

I am gay because I love so much that I am currently dating one xD  (Note: I am a girl btw)


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 27, 2016)

*Goofy answer:*
I'm gay becase waaaay back in the day
When I was home alone, I googled "Briefs" because I was a weirder kid then by a long run
and the rest from their pretty much says it all 
(￣▽￣)ノ lol  

*Serious answer:*
Genetics






For me personally
Asking out girls just didn't feel right and denying who I was when my family was onto me felt even worst.
(Literally felt like a part of me was ripped out out!)
So after 3 or so years I just came out on a whim and was shock by the possessive response I got. (๑•͈ᴗ•͈)
(And how half of them knew already, I'm a really bad lair apparently n_n; )


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 27, 2016)

To me you can be either gender and still be cute ^^


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm gay cause I love a stiff cock.
The End.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 28, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> I'm gay cause I love a stiff cock.
> The End.


I like this story


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 28, 2016)

Your comfort has nothing to do with it.
A lot of things are determined by circumstance.  How you were raised, where you were born, diet when your mother was preggers, what YOU choose to eat as an individual. Sexuality isn't one of those things.
As to WHY we're gay, who cares.  At what point did YOU stop to weigh the pros and cons of sucking dick as opposed to licking pussy?  Really.  At what point did you hop on a dick to see if you like it?  Imma guess you didn't.  We know we like dick like you know you like pussy.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 28, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> I like this story


Wanna help me write a sequel?  ;DDD
xD


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 28, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Wanna help me write a sequel?  ;DDD
> xD


:O!


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 28, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Wanna help me write a sequel?  ;DDD
> xD


Sure thang! ;3


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 28, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Wanna help me write a sequel?  ;DDD
> xD





Moondoggy said:


> Sure thang! ;3


Its getting hot in here D:


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 28, 2016)

because sex is hard and we are to lazy to do any work, so we take a brake and just relax.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 28, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> Its getting hot in here D:


You no like??


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 28, 2016)

Easter said:


> Any hole's a goal.


except in golf... actuality if i make it in a hole that is a win... i'm not good at golf...


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 28, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> You no like??


I especially like it lol ^^'


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 28, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I especially like it lol ^^'


Well you can help me with the prequel ;DDD


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 28, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I especially like it lol ^^'





Lasvicus said:


> Well you can help me with the prequel ;DDD


This thread got fun fast!


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 28, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> This thread got fun fast!


Imma start to lose track of all these sexual innuendos xD


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 28, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Well you can help me with the prequel ;DDD


Alright ^^


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 28, 2016)

Revates said:


> I'm gay.


No shit


----------



## BrandonTheWolf (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm really confused on my sexuality. I'm pretty sure I am gay but I don't know how to determine whether or not I am.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 28, 2016)

BrandonTheWolf said:


> I'm really confused on my sexuality. I'm pretty sure I am gay but I don't know how to determine whether or not I am.


Would you willingly have sex with a man and be excited about it? A woman? Both?


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 28, 2016)

BrandonTheWolf said:


> I'm really confused on my sexuality. I'm pretty sure I am gay but I don't know how to determine whether or not I am.


Suck a dick.
Or just look at Colton Haynes shirtless.
Fap twice and call me in the morning.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 28, 2016)

BrandonTheWolf said:


> I'm really confused on my sexuality. I'm pretty sure I am gay but I don't know how to determine whether or not I am.


If a male walked up to you and he asked if you would be interested in having sex with him and you can do whatever it is you like. Would you go with him?


----------



## BrandonTheWolf (Mar 28, 2016)

With a man yes, definitely! But... well I know its weird but I only find a woman attractive a little with clothes on, not without.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 28, 2016)

BrandonTheWolf said:


> With a man yes, definitely! But... well I know its weird but I only find a woman attractive a little with clothes on, not without.


I think there is a word for this I dont want to say the wrong thing I wont say anything at all but I know it has the word "romantic" in it


----------



## BrandonTheWolf (Mar 28, 2016)

Ah, well I mostly just find men attractive. Rarely with females.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 28, 2016)

BrandonTheWolf said:


> Ah, well I mostly just find men attractive. Rarely with females.


Then you sound pretty much like me lol welcome to the club ^^'


----------



## BrandonTheWolf (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks, heh.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 28, 2016)

BrandonTheWolf said:


> With a man yes, definitely! But... well I know its weird but I only find a woman attractive a little with clothes on, not without.


it is called being pan-romantic or homo-flexible. pan-romantic is where you are romantically attracted to a certen gender. homo-flexible is where you can feel slight attraction towards another gender.


----------



## BrandonTheWolf (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh, I see. Thank you.


----------



## inactive (Mar 28, 2016)

I was thinking


BrandonTheWolf said:


> But... well I know its weird but I only find a woman attractive a little with clothes on, not without.



had more to do with aesthetic preferences than with romantic orientation. Shrug!

@BrandonTheWolf
Regarding your sexuality, I would pretty much leave it at this: don't worry too much! You've got a long time to figure it out, and no one can justifiably pressure you into giving a definitive "answer" to that question. Do whatcha like. And lastly, labels are only as important as you find them to be. You're you, and that's what matters!


----------



## Thundeere (Mar 28, 2016)

But I'm not tho...


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 28, 2016)

Thundeere said:


> But I'm not tho...


To bad


----------



## inactive (Mar 28, 2016)

better not stick around too long if you want to keep it that way... *obnoxious repetitive winking*


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 29, 2016)

Actually, I can't even stand pussy.  Unless it's on a man xD
Idk why, but the whole FTM thing can get my juices flowin; ;DDD


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 29, 2016)

And I, personally, fail to understand how anyone can be confused about their sexuality.
Brought up southern baptist, sent to a christian school, and one day I just went "Oh.  That dick looks nice."
And so it was that god reached down from the heavens and slapped me with Lucifers rainbow jizz, and I became gay.
You like it or you dont.  You are or you arent.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm confused about my sexuality. I think I'm gay, but I can't stand gay porn, nor can I look at naked men, disgusting. When I see a handsome guy, I appreciate his looks, but don't want to have sex with him. With women I'm little bit more spontaneous, but all my fantasies and dreams are about men. Shit's confusing.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm confused about my sexuality. I think I'm gay, but I can't stand gay porn, nor can I look at naked men, disgusting. When I see a handsome guy, I appreciate his looks, but don't want to have sex with him. With women I'm little bit more spontaneous, but all my fantasies and dreams are about men. Shit's confusing.








http://static.socialitelife.com/upl...es-no-shirt-teen-wolf-07172012-24-580x435.jpg
http://i0.wp.com/www.towleroad.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/coltonfull.jpeg?resize=740,661




http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0bzedgoSh1qahwimo5_r1_500.jpg
That should be enough to show you the way.  Youre welcome.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't feel nothin' @Lasvicus
and the last picture is unpleasant to look at


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't feel nothin' @Lasvicus
> and the last picture is unpleasant to look at


Then you can probably rest easy in knowing that this is either a conditioned response, or that youre straight.
Think on this, fap twice, then call me in the morning.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 29, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Then you can probably rest easy in knowing that this is either a conditioned response, or that youre straight.
> Think on this, fap twice, then call me in the morning.



Conditioned response or straight? I don't think so, because I feel pretty much the same toward girls, except I tolerate straight porn more, probably because I'm used to it. And you said this stuff is easy to understand.


----------



## inactive (Mar 29, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Then you can probably rest easy in knowing that this is either a conditioned response, or that youre straight.
> Think on this, fap twice, then call me in the morning.



I think there are other possibilities, though!

@Somnium 
What if we take it down a notch or two from sex - could you imagine yourself kissing a guy you find cute/handsome? Cuddling in bed together? Does it seem pleasant, unpleasant?

How's about girls? Is your reaction different? How d'you feel about the chest area?


----------



## luxdreamer (Mar 29, 2016)

I feel bad able all the rude comments you're getting. :v 
Doesn't seem like you're being a butt about this, just that you are wanting to understand.
I suppose people aren't used to that and are used to people asking said question rudely. 

I'm not strictly gay but I am more attracted the the same sex. 
It has always been something I have felt. 
Where I am attracted to certain features it often didn't matter what gender
the features belonged to. It was just those features.

Then on the other hand sometimes it was the personality that made me attracted to 
certain people. Sometimes it is impossible to explain why you like a certain person. 
Sometimes there are just things that attract you to another. I'm not sure if anyone can
actually say 'why' they are attracted to the same sex or even the opposite sex. It is
what it is, you know?


----------



## Somnium (Mar 29, 2016)

tranceguy said:


> What if we take it down a notch or two from sex - could you imagine yourself kissing a guy you find cute/handsome? Cuddling in bed together? Does it seem pleasant, unpleasant?



Pleasant, for sure! That's what I dream about.



tranceguy said:


> How's about girls? Is your reaction different? How d'you feel about the chest area?



Girls, well I could kiss a cute one, no problem, but I'd prefer a guy. Chest? I find pecs more aesthetically appealing than boobs, though none are sexually attractive. I don't find anything on the body of any gender to be arousing.


I just might be demisexual.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 29, 2016)

You said you found it "unpleasant."
People who think/ feel that way are usually conditioned to do so.  Gay= Ew/ Unpleasant/ Ew
Though the possibility that you're actually straight remains if you find homosexual relations so unappealing.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 29, 2016)

And people need to stop inventing sexualities to describe what is actually a fetish.  You like abs and muscles but are revolted by looking at a naked muscular dude?  Look at a muscular woman and see how it goes.
Don't like boobs but don't like guys (who abviously LACK boobs)?  Look at a flat chested female and see how it goes.

And there's is a term for those who lack any particular sexual attraction.  Asexual.  Though I disagree because this implies that it is a sexuality when it's actually a lack thereof.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 29, 2016)

If I was asexual I probably wouldn't be fapping everyday. I find genitalia gross, that's why I don't like seeing naked people. What's weird is I can imagine myself having gay sex, but can't look at others doing the same thing, well except furries, those get a pass


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> If I was asexual I probably wouldn't be fapping everyday. I find genitalia gross, that's why I don't like seeing naked people.


Or 2 guys kissing.  So again.  Conditioned response, or not straight, probably not bi, not asexual apparently, so...  _________.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 29, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Or 2 guys kissing.  So again.  Conditioned response, or not straight, probably not bi, not asexual apparently, so...  _________.



oh come on! you know what, it doesn't matter, I don't need a label


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 29, 2016)

oh come on! you know what, it doesn't matter, I don't need a label
No.  You don't.
But a label is simply a description of that which is.  An African American is an individual whose ancestors (or they themselves) come from Africa, and now reside(d) in America.  There's nothing bad about a label.  There ARE bad things about how people percieve a label, or don't like what it means or what it might say about them.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 29, 2016)

OP, "why" isn't exactly an applicable question here. You seem to imply that individuals necessarily choose their sexuality, which is false. The truth of it is a combination of epigenetic and environmental factors, and the only choice is whether or not to suppress it all. It basically amounts to the same idea as why you might like chocolate or some other food. There are certainly aspects which you like in particular, but there really isn't any reason why you like it at all, only a reason why you may or may not eat it. Basically, I like men because they are sexy to me; I like them because I just do.


----------



## Wakor (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm gay because I watched Austin Powers as a kid and the devil entered my soul.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 29, 2016)

Saiko said:


> OP, "why" isn't exactly an applicable question here. You seem to imply that individuals necessarily choose their sexuality, which is false. The truth of it is a combination of epigenetic and environmental factors, and the only choice is whether or not to suppress it all. It basically amounts to the same idea as why you might like chocolate or some other food. There are certainly aspects which you like in particular, but there really isn't any reason why you like it at all, only a reason why you may or may not eat it. Basically, I like men because they are sexy to me; I like them because I just do.


I wouldn't agree that sexuality is determined on any level by environmental factors.  You can be gay, and be raised in such a way that conditions you to react negatively towards objects (people, items etc) promoting/ portraying a sexuality or acts thereof.  But at the end of your day, you're still gay, you've just been conditioned to take a harshly negative view of your own sexuality.  And suppressing one's sexual urges doent actually alter one's sexual urges.  That's literally just one just refusing to act thereon.


----------



## Tao (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm gay because women can't handle me.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 30, 2016)

Tao said:


> I'm gay because women can't handle me.


.... I love you


----------



## Tao (Mar 30, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> .... I love you



Women and most men cannot handle my sublime girth.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 30, 2016)

Tao said:


> Women and most men cannot handle my sublime girth.


Challenge?


----------



## Riot_the_Canine (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm gay because I was born that way. It's not a choice. Also...just look at women. They're great.


----------



## Tao (Mar 30, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Challenge?



Everything in life is a challenge if you're brave enough. I think Abraham Lincoln said that or something.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 30, 2016)

Riot_the_Canine said:


> I'm gay because I was born that way. It's not a choice. Also...just look at women. They're great.


You got me at the end there ^^


Tao said:


> Everything in life is a challenge if you're brave enough. I think Abraham Lincoln said that or something.


Either him or Bruce Willis


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 30, 2016)

Wakor said:


> I'm gay because I watched Austin Powers as a kid and the devil entered my soul.



So... that partially explains why I'm bi (<_<)


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 30, 2016)

I keep reading the thread title to the tune of "YMCA" by The Village People because apparently my seesters and I would run around screaming that as kids even though we had no idea what any of it meant.

WHYYYYYYYYYYYY ARE YOU GAY


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm gay because I like cock.

^That is the most vulgar thing  you will ever see me say/type ever in your life.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I'm gay because I like cock.
> 
> ^That is the most vulgar thing  you will ever see me say/type ever again in your life.









That's why we as a community should continuously quote this statement so that we will never forget!

 It doesn't get much simpler than that. I couldn't begin to tell you why I'm bi, but like most people here have said, it just is what it is. The better question is "What made you accept that you're gay?"


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I'm gay because I like cock.
> 
> ^That is the most vulgar thing  you will ever see me say/type ever in your life.


USED.


Lasvicus said:


> I'm gay cause I love a stiff cock.
> The End.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I'm gay because I like cock.



Haha, that probably sums it up for 90% of folks.

Personally, I got fed up with bitch drama a long time ago and I only dated guys for a while.

Sooo.. I guess I'm technically bi, but I always said I was gay to avoid the inevitable 20 questions.

There's a girl I think I like right now though; I don't know *what* I'm gonna say, then >.>

Truth be told, I'm not attracted to the sex organ but rather to the person, themselves. Crazy, I know O.O...


----------



## Somnium (Mar 30, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Truth be told, I'm not attracted to the sex organ but rather to the person, themselves. Crazy, I know O.O...



that's me


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> USED.


He said stiff. For me it could be any adjective there is no limit. Limp, erect, hard, soft, stiff, pulsating and I am just gonna stop typing now :s


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> He said stiff. For me it could be any adjective there is no limit. Limp, erect, hard, soft, stiff, pulsating and I am just gonna stop typing now :s



Your quotes are gold. I don't know which adjective stands out more: limp or pulsating.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Your quotes are gold. I don't know which adjective stands out more: limp or pulsating.


I have tons more but I need to censor and control myself ^^


----------



## Tao (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> He said stiff. For me it could be any adjective there is no limit. Limp, erect, hard, soft, stiff, pulsating and I am just gonna stop typing now :s



You forget the most important adjective: Big. Alternatively, meaty.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Tao said:


> You forget the most important adjective: Big. Alternatively, meaty.


Its not that I forgot its more that I had to control myself ^^'


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> Its not that I forgot its more that I had to control myself ^^'



Yeah. We wouldn't want Nicky to get banned or anything for letting loose.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 30, 2016)

so which one do you prefer the most? short and thick or long and slim?


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> so which one do you prefer the most? short and thick or long and slim?








Can't choose :x


----------



## Somnium (Mar 30, 2016)

don't be greedy


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> so which one do you prefer the most? short and thick or long and slim?



Why not long and thick? Or short and slim... nevermind <_<; Besides the size and shape is only half of the fun!

But now I'm curious. I know this is off-topic, but what do you guys prefer if you had the choice?


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Its just impossible to choose :x lol I also feel this is going away from the main subject of the thread :x


----------



## Somnium (Mar 30, 2016)

I would prefer a thicker one as long as it's not super short, like 4 inches


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Why not long and thick? Or short and slim... nevermind <_<; Besides the size and shape is only half of the fun!
> 
> But now I'm curious. I know this is off-topic, but what do you guys prefer if you had the choice?


I like em uncut.  A nice thich head, veiny, but not too thick, and not too long.  So average with a a few "upgrades."


----------



## Somnium (Mar 30, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> I like em uncut.  A nice thich head, veiny, but not too thick, and not too long.  So average with a a few "upgrades."



uncut? well, come here to Europe, my darling! We have skin parties!


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> uncut? well, come here to Europe, my darling! We have skin parties!


I'm aware xD
Its unfortunate that so many perfectly good penises are butchered here in the US.
Its also funny how the countries with the highest rates of circumcision also have the highest rates of HIV and AIDS(s?)


----------



## Somnium (Mar 30, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> I'm aware xD
> Its unfortunate that so many perfectly good penises are butchered here in the US.
> Its also funny how the countries with the highest rates of circumcision also have the highest rates of HIV and AIDS(s?)



Maybe people believe that circumcision will protect them, so they don't use other more reliable methods of protection. Also I heard the skin makes sex feel less pleasurable, so it's not all that bad to be mutilation, I guess


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Maybe people believe that circumcision will protect them, so they don't use other more reliable methods of protection. Also I heard the skin makes sex feel less pleasurable, so it's not all that bad to be mutilation, I guess


My understanding was that circumcision helps you last longer in bed because you lose like 20% (dont quote me on that bit) of sensation in your penis.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> My understanding was that circumcision helps you last longer in bed because you lose like 20% (dont quote me on that bit) of sensation in your penis.


This is actually correct


----------



## Somnium (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> This is actually correct



How do you know? I read the stories of guys who got cut when they were adults and the general consensus was it makes giving more pleasurable, because the glads are now unprotected by skin, making it feel less like fapping.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> How do you know? I read the stories of guys who got cut when they were adults and the general consensus was it makes giving more pleasurable, because the glads are now unprotected by skin, making it feel less like fapping.


That might have actually just been the result of them finally being able to do it again after going so long, unable TO do it xD
Everything tastes better when youve been deprived of it for long enough.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> How do you know? I read the stories of guys who got cut when they were adults and the general consensus was it makes giving more pleasurable, because the glads are now unprotected by skin, making it feel less like fapping.


Why cant they just pull it down to start with? Wont the result still be the same? 
I have read kind of the opposite where people said are happy with the way it looks now but not the way it feels


----------



## Somnium (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> Why cant they just pull it down to start with? Wont the result still be the same?
> I have read kind of the opposite where people said are happy with the way it looks now but not the way it feels



I'm uncut and I can say that you can pull it down, but it will come back on by it's on, especially during intercourse. Well at least this is how it works for me, not everyone is made the same. And the sensitivity of raw flesh is crazy, it hurts to touch and it stings when the wind blows.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2016)

Just to give you all a little tip,

If you want to look something up like this, you'll get the best information at pubmed.gov. A search for "circumcision sensitivity" pulled up this article from January of this year. Of course, they try to make you pay for access so you can put the URL into here and it pulls up this.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm uncut and I can say that you can pull it down, but it will come back on by it's on, especially during intercourse. Well at least this is how it works for me, not everyone is made the same. And the sensitivity of raw flesh is crazy, it hurts to touch and it stings when the wind blows.


I know what you mean with the sensitivity xD I cant imagine someone with rough hands just touching me x_x


----------



## Somnium (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I know what you mean with the sensitivity xD I cant imagine someone with rough hands just touching me x_x



are you from Europe, the foreskin land? Oh and don't forget condoms, ouch!


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I know what you mean with the sensitivity xD I cant imagine someone with rough hands just touching me x_x



Yeeeeah >.>

I was messing around with a boy who was a bit of a sadist before.

I get really sensitive, maybe *too* sensitive at times.. He seemed to like that though >.<

I almost had *scars* from that night. Hah, it was fun though


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> are you from Europe, the foreskin land? Oh and don't forget condoms, ouch!


Naa I am from the US lol


----------



## Somnium (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> Naa I am from the US lol



well, then you can consider yourself lucky


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> Naa I am from the US lol






You poor unfortunate soul...


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> well, then you can consider yourself lucky


We have Drumpf.  I think not, darling.


----------



## ProxFox (Mar 31, 2016)

Do we really need reasons to justify who we love? Gay people are gay because they are. That's how they were born, and that's how they will always be. Just like I will always be bi. 

Here's a better question. Why do people care so much about each other's sexualities?


----------



## Somnium (Mar 31, 2016)

it makes us different


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> it makes us different



I like to use the word "unique"


----------



## ProxFox (Mar 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> it makes us different


Yeah, but it doesn't really matter that much in the end.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 31, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Yeah, but it doesn't really matter that much in the end.



for some it does matter. Also people like to label everything and everyone


----------



## Ricky (Mar 31, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Do we really need reasons to justify who we love?



No, not technically, and you shouldn't have to. Society will make it feel like you must, even nowadays, but it's better to just say "screw 'em" and do your own thing.



ProxFox said:


> Here's a better question. Why do people care so much about each other's sexualities?



The truth is, they are interested about it. You might be doing something different that they'd be afraid to do.

There's a reason the loudest homophobes are usually gay :V


----------



## Somnium (Mar 31, 2016)

this might be a very silly question, but do gay guys get turned on by their own reflection in the shower?


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> this might be a very silly question, but do gay guys get turned on by their own reflection in the shower?


I usually can't see my reflection because I take boiling hot showers so they're it's always steamy ^^


----------



## Tao (Mar 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> this might be a very silly question, but do gay guys get turned on by their own reflection in the shower?



Of course. I'm such a stud.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> this might be a very silly question, but do gay guys get turned on by their own reflection in the shower?


----------



## Somnium (Mar 31, 2016)

wtf, i don't get it. How does the reflection differ from those nudes of other males? Image is too familiar? Does that mean partners has to be changed from time to time, so that you don't get used to their looks? Oh but then people are somehow not attracted to their relatives, which doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> wtf, i don't get it. How does the reflection differ from those nudes of other males? Image is too familiar? Does that mean partners has to be changed from time to time, so that you don't get used to their looks? Oh but then people are somehow not attracted to their relatives, which doesn't make any sense to me.



Most of that has to do with evolution. The whole point of sexual reproduction is to encourage diversity which doesn't happen if an animal mates with himself. Despite the fact that males come fully equipped with the means to knock one off before the tension explodes, there is generally some desire to couple with another of the same species.

It's not advantageous to copulate within the same family since many genetic disorders come hidden in recessive genes and incest therefore makes these disorders much more likely to present themselves in progeny.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 4, 2022)

FURRY MEN, OBVIOUSLY!!!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

i'm pans because i'm greedy and want to have the option to fuck whoever and whatever i so choose.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 4, 2022)

A perfect thread to revive honestly, what could possibly go wrong?

I'm gay because I was sprayed with 5g water fluoiride cia chemtrails


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 4, 2022)

Being gay (or bisexual in my case) let’s me feel ok about being weird in public for some reason


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 4, 2022)

I am gay because I am sexually attracted to other guys.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 4, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I am gay because I am sexually attracted to other guys.


I know that, chaos ;3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 4, 2022)

I’m only ghey because some guys are hot.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2022)

Women aren't simply sexual objects and it's disrespectful to view them that way. Men, on the other hand


----------

